# This is a pretty good read on the weather



## ALLSKIING (Dec 16, 2011)

Enjoy

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## Angus (Dec 16, 2011)

I like this blog and have previously referenced it here a couple of times. I was just looking and the MRG webcam is about one of the saddest things I've ever seen...alot of green.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 16, 2011)

Finally at least some news to hang our hopes on. I have gone through all of the phases of grief and reluctantly have settled on the acceptance stage. I am just about ready to give up hope for any promising weather for the x-mas holiday week, this forces me to still hang on. My weather related depression is pretty deep right now.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 16, 2011)

skiberg said:


> Finally at least some news to hang our hopes on. I have gone through all of the phases of grief and reluctantly have settled on the acceptance stage. I am just about ready to give up hope for any promising weather for the x-mas holiday week, this forces me to still hang on. My weather related depression is pretty deep right now.



+1


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 16, 2011)

pico lost a lot, more green than white...heading up tonight as the girls program starts tomorrow...


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw chance of flurries for next week earlier today. I got fairly excited.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> I saw chance of flurries for next week earlier today. I got fairly excited.



Things are bad when we get excited for flurries!


----------

